# Different photo contest!



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ENGLISH:









FUNNY:










PADDOCK:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Your horse is gorgous mell! And an absolute cutie! Great job with the pics!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Although I've seen that pic before, but... Mell, your funny one is hilarious! You horse looks like she's very gentle and sweet.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Best Friends:









Funny:









English:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Great job my2geldings!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

English:









Funny:









Best Friends:









Paddock/Field:









Bareback:









Western:


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

PADDOCK:










I'll post other photoes soon...


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Although I've seen that pic before, but... Mell, your funny one is hilarious! You horse looks like she's very gentle and sweet.


thanks, but shes a he! lol.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Your pics are so adorable JDI! I love the bareback one :lol: And I love that foal loveahero!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

*english:*
















*paddock/stall*
































*funny*


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Stepher said:


> *funny*


That paint in your funny pic is so pretty! Great job, I love the pics!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OMGOSH>... The one with a little girl on it made me get all choked up!  Reminds me of me when I was little...cute!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Funny:



























English:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Awww! Your horse is so cute mudpony! And he really likes his tongue :shock:


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

ENGLISH










One by one lol :lol:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

love-a-hero said:


> ENGLISH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your horse is gorgous!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## titan90 (Mar 23, 2008)

Funny








scary








Bad boy








Adorable


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

titan90 said:


> Funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute horses! I love them! I WILL BE POSTING THE RESULTS TOMORROW MORNING SO IF YOU WANT TO ENTER THEN YOU NEED TO NOW.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Paddock









Best Friends or Paddock

















Western









Bareback

















English









Funny

























Internet is slow  That will have to do


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

adorable









best buddies

















paddock
http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/?action=view&current=HPIM0158-1.jpg
http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/Gingerismyhorseeyyy/?action=view&current=HPIM0163.jpg


----------

